# Anybody know what this is ?



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, trying to save my self hours of searching through profiles and databases. I have seen it before but cant remember where or what. Ideas ? It is very light, has irredescent spangling around the head and very lightly on the body. Has horizontal yellow stripes (3 or 4 i think) that really only show up when photographing it. Thanks


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The coloring says female Melanochromis joanjohnsonae, but the face is really wrong. Another possibility is Labidochromis textilis though the head shape still seems off to me.

The head shape looks like a young Nibochromis fuscotaeniatus, but they tend to be more blotchy in the flanks.

Any chance you could snap a full profile (side) shot? What size it it and how long have you had it?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its 2 inches, and i have had it for 3 days, it was a rescue. I will work on getting those pics, its not cooperating lol


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> its not cooperating lol


They never do.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, here are the better pics. Hope this can help ya nail it down for me.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, i ID'd it. It was a m. j

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...onae&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSHB_enUS299US299&sa=N


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, i ID'd it. It was a melanochromis joanjohnsonae. A female.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Cichlidgirl seems on the mark! I agree ,Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae, female.


----------



## happi_person (Nov 7, 2008)

lol how do u post pics??? :-? :-?  :? :drooling: :fish: =D>


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

happi_person said:


> lol how do u post pics??? :-? :-?  :? :drooling: :fish: =D>


I went to www.photobucket.com signed up for a free acct. It works for all my websites i go to.

I take a pic with my digital camera , upload it to my computer (windows photo gallery) .
Then i open a second window for photobucket, click on upload a pic from my computer. I usually will upload all my decent pics at once so i have several pics to use for posting.

Once a pic is uploaded I click on direct link, copy it (right click) and then switch back here to my post, click on img then right click( to paste photobucket copied info ) and click on img again. Done.


----------

